# Cheap Phone



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

This new phone launched in india 
cost 6$.....

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/mobiles/Worlds-cheapest-smartphone-launched-at-Rs-251-10-things-to-know/listshow/51021730.cms


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

The best cheap phone I've found available in Canada is the BLU Tank II. It costs about $30 Canadian (available from amazon.ca and probably other sources). It comes with two SIM slots, is a bit more solidly built than other cheap phones by BLU, and has a larger battery. Supposedly it lasts 30 days on standby, but I've never been able to get it to go more than 3 days between charges. 

It's a very basic phone, no volume buttons, no web browser, just talk and text. It does have a built-in radio and can accommodate a micro SD card if you want to play MP3 files or store lots of photos (but the camera's really bad).

I find it useful for travel because of the two SIM slots: you can keep your regular SIM in one of the slots and use a second SIM for a local number to avoid roaming charges.


----------

